# Hells Kitchen



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

What an appalling piece of 'reality' tv!

Angus Deaton trying to be amusing as the extremely annoying commentator. He was getting in the way of Gordon Ramsey who was trying to cook a meal for 15 people in his restaurant with a group of D list celebrities to help. :lol:

It was certainly hell to watch.......and the food they produced looked inedible at times. 
Lets hope a good dose of food poisoning ends the program soon. :twisted:


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Gotta agree with you Paula. I thought Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares(C4?) was fantastic. He showed what was wrong and in his own way tried to turn businesses around.

But this thing 

They really are clueless, by no fault of their own (cough...apart from the fact some of them are actors...) and are expected to cook for a huge number of people with Ramsey shouting the odds at them.

Not particularly motivating is he :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I find it funny that matt goss is still considered a "celebrity". 
I don't recognise most of them at all.

Anyway, it's ITV. Of course it's shite.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

phil said:


> I find it funny that matt goss is still considered a "celebrity".
> I don't recognise most of them at all.


I didnt recognise him either. Is he the one from that 80's boy band? He had a brother too?
What was the band called?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Bros!

I was at least expecting some humour from Al Murray!

They are pretty useless aren't they? I wanted to throw a brick at Dwain Chambers last night. And bloody James (sexy cardy Martin) Dreyfus, get a grip man.

Personally I think Gordon Ramsay is brilliant. If they all stopped pissing their pants with worry that he's gonna a chuck a few 'fucks' into them and actually get on with the task at hand then they may realise that it's not that bloody hard.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Widget said:


> Bros!
> 
> I was at least expecting some humour from Al Murray!
> 
> ...


And to make matters even worse, i went to school with Matt, Luke & Craig AKA Bros. One of the twins has been the lead role in a fairly high profile West End show for a few years (can't recall which one) but i've an idea it may be Joseph


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Chav TV


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

got to agree, utter toss

was really looking forward to it after kitchen nightmares but I nodded off during the one last night (and thankfully woke up to catch coronation st at 10pm, class!)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Balls - i missed the 10mp corrie :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Balls - i missed the 10mp corrie :?


Todd has gone all fruity. :roll:

The scene where Eileen and Gail were having a bitch fight was mercurial.  PMSL

.....and Hell's K got about 10 mins of my time on Monday night before being turned off as utter rubbish.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Balls - i missed the 10mp corrie :?
> ...


Yep, I agree! The part where Gail screamed like a banshee before grabbing Eileen's hair was beauty!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

At least everybody can be happy BB is back on from friday. Oh Joy...


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> i went to school with Matt, Luke & Craig





W7 PMC said:


> it may be Joseph


another brother?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > Bros!
> ...


I nearly went to Camberley Comprehensive too but ended up at Dulwich college. Knew who they were from having a kick about on the tennis courts behind the Carlton tavern off Culmore Road.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Bros!


I remember a great T-shirt in the 80s that proclaimed in large letters:

"Matt & Luke make me puke"

:lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> > i went to school with Matt, Luke & Craig AKA Bros.


So did my other half - it's her 'claim to fame' :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Slightly off topic ... but I read this morning that the first restaurant Ramsey went into on Kitchen Nightmares (Bonaparte's) has had to close its restaurant as after the programme people cancelled in droves!

They are apparently considering legal action!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Widget said:
> ...


Apropos of nothing, I called Michael Winner a 'Fat Toady C*nt' last week whilst in his own front garden in Kensington, such are the wonders of Stella and Rioja imbibed early evening. Made my week.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Apropos of nothing, I called Michael Winner a 'Fat Toady C*nt' last week whilst in his own front garden in Kensington, such are the wonders of Stella and Rioja imbibed early evening. Made my week.


Hehehehe - well said :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


And what were you doing in his front garden, pray tell?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I could tell you some things about Mr Winner.

(currently doing some work for a certain car insurance company)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Does that involve animals ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> I could tell you some things about Mr Winner.
> 
> (currently doing some work for a certain car insurance company)


Defamation law considered, do tell us more.....

ps Begin _'Without Prejudice...'_


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Just trying to catch a glimpse of the Great Toady One. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its actually really bad telly, but still a very interesting program to watch.

One thing is for certain - these so-called celebrities will certainly think twice about behaving like arrogant cnuts next time they are ordering food in a posh restaurant...

Makes me cringe to see grown men (and women) bawling their eyes out and generally not coping with a bit of realism...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> Personally I think Gordon Ramsay is brilliant. If they all stopped pissing their pants with worry that he's gonna a chuck a few 'fucks' into them and actually get on with the task at hand then they may realise that it's not that bloody hard.


Saw a great cartoon lask week or the week before in which a doctor was saying to his patient:

"I'm sorry to have to tell you Mr Tourette that you have Gordon Ramsay syndrome."


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


And there was me hoping you'd nipped into his garden for a p*ss


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I could tell you some things about Mr Winner.
> ...


Shan't - but suffice to say that it doesn't appear to be an act.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Saw a great cartoon lask week or the week before in which a doctor was saying to his patient:
> 
> "I'm sorry to have to tell you Mr Tourette that you have Gordon Ramsay syndrome."


Fantastic !!  

I'm gonna adopt his attitude in my work.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Did anyone see the one when Amanda tried to bitch slap Gordon... was absolutely hilarious!!!

The poor french 'waitor' gets the brunt of it all... he's a great side kick!

quality T.V me feels.....

:lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: I do not watch much ITV(dont do adverts) but this is brill'.What do you think Amanda is on Proxac? :wink:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

she;s definately on something.... reckon too much LSD in the 70's!!!


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I live for this program, Im going to need theropy when its over LOL


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I think this prog is brilliant - you're all missing the point 

You fuckers couldn't keep up with Mr Hell - it's brought out the talent of some of them so much they couldn't hope they'd achieve - so fuck off all of you you winging smarmy bastards - lets see you cook an omlette.

Moley


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

moley said:


> I think this prog is brilliant - you're all missing the point
> 
> You fuckers couldn't keep up with Mr Hell - it's brought out the talent of some of them so much they couldn't hope they'd achieve - so fuck off all of you you winging smarmy bastards - lets see you cook an omlette.
> 
> Moley


I hope your comment was NOT directed at me, I love the program Too, my dad has a French restr. in Torquay and I know the way a Kitchen can work!!

It either does or it DOESNT

I also think the program is going to take off in a Huge way

Sam XX


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I was just replying to a post, But I do feel that I should have posted somewhere else about Hell's Kitchen, as I think the program is great and I feel grossley miss understood.



And I have learnt a hard lesson :!:

STAY OUT OF THIS PART OFF THE SITE WHEN 12 YEAR OLD DAUGHTERS ARE READING IT!!!!!

My Daughter was horrified to see that sort of language being hurrled about 

Some sort of warning would have been good, but at least I know now 

I'll leave you guys to it :?

Cheers Sam XX


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Some sort of warning would have been good, but at least I know now


  just read the small print, on the front of the forum

was just scolling around the site and saw the title Hell's Kitchen, I'll open my eyes wider next time :roll:

anyway I'll leave you all to rant a rave, 

Sam XX


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh sam I did warn you when I saw you Wednesday about the flame room  . But I did confess it is my second home aswell - flame room that is .

Most unlike Moley to swear (naughty boy *spank*)  as he is usually one of the sensible ones who always puts constructive posts  . But, I think he was taking the pee out of that chief . So don't be scared off Sam  . Come back...Come back....


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

spilmah said:


> I hope your comment was NOT directed at me ...


Definitely not Sam, sorry if you thought that.

I guess the combination of red wine and tiredness got the better of me. Sorry all 

I think the point I was trying to make (as Sam also indicated) is that being a chef isn't that glamorous at all - it's real hard work.

Right, must get back to my "one of the sensible ones who always puts constructive posts" mode 

Moley


----------

